# Sailor Moon 2014



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 14, 2014)

Remember Sailor Moon guys? Well...it's coming back. 



> Toei Animation uploaded an unlinked image to its official website for the upcoming Sailor Moon anime, and the image reveals the first key image, the title, and the synopsis for the new series. The image notes that Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon Crystal will premiere in July and will stream simultaneously worldwide on the Niconico website.


 
http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/new...tal-anime-1st-image-story-intro-posted-online


----------



## EthanObi (Mar 14, 2014)

Holy crap, A set month!?!?!?! Lol sweet, can't wait


----------



## Vipera (Mar 14, 2014)

Will we get 18+ protagonists this time?


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 14, 2014)

Vipera said:


> Will we get 18+ protagonists this time?


 

And a company who can actually make a decent English dub?


----------



## Gahars (Mar 14, 2014)

Maybe American Sailor Moon will finally have a chance!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 14, 2014)

WEABOO!


----------



## Warrior522 (Mar 14, 2014)

Damn theme's stuck in my head again. Joy.

Either way, this will be fun, especially on /a/.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 14, 2014)

So this is a reboot of the series right? Not really a sailor moon fan (cept that dam song) but I might get it for my sisters.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2014)

awesome cant wait


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yahoo! My favorites anime is back!!! I will waiting for this! 

*UPDATE!!!*

The title of newest Sailor Moon 2014 is *Sailor Moon Crystal*! Information are here!

http://en.rocketnews24.com/2014/03/...take-a-stylistic-cue-from-the-original-manga/


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

Moon Crystal Power!!!!!!!
OMG, I remember watching these when I was a little kid.

They're so much prettier with retouch


----------

